# ZufallsZahl im negativbereich



## TheKing (11. Aug 2009)

Hallo. Wie kann ich mit z.B "(int) (Math.random()* 500)" eine zufallszahl zwischen z.B -500 und 500 erzeugen?


----------



## Marco13 (11. Aug 2009)

-500 + Math.random() * 1000 !?


----------



## musiKk (12. Aug 2009)

Math.random() ist imho ein Unding, wenn man nicht wirklich Zufallszahlen mit double-Genauigkeit braucht.

```
Random r = new Random();
int i = r.nextInt(1001) - 500;
```
Grenzen müssen natürlich eventuell angepasst werden, in meinem Beispiel sind -500 und +500 inklusive.


----------

